# Some finds from my travels clay pipes, marbles, and other things



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Some of the cool finds I’ve found in Hampton and Newmarket nh I only have one of my marbles which Is clay my glass ones are in storage now also a neat bell I found


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

Those are always neat finds-the extras help tell a story of the past in a way. I only found one clay pipe in my past but that may be because of location's I dug out in farmlands of Carroll Co. Md just didn't have very diverse bottles or trash. Now privys and inner city sites which I have never had the pleasure to dig are full of diverse items. Keep digging.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks most those I found on the river bank in Newmarket near the old mill lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Love that bell. Brass right?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Love that bell. Brass right?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes indeed it is in the loop you can see how worn it’s gotten from hanging from something


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Love that bell. Brass right?


I love that bell too, but My thoughts on it, by the photos, makes me think it is bronze or much lower alloy than brass  because of the graininess (if that's a word). Still such a sweet bell to find!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I love that bell too, but My thoughts on it, by the photos, makes me think it is bronze or much lower alloy than brass  because of the graininess (if that's a word). Still such a sweet bell to find!
> ~Fred


I picture an old store with a bell that rings when the door is opened. Old school!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I picture an old store with a bell that rings when the door is opened. Old school!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


or maybe the bell a mother would ring to tell the kids to come in for supper or a small school bell but a storebell is cool as well


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I love that bell too, but My thoughts on it, by the photos, makes me think it is bronze or much lower alloy than brass  because of the graininess (if that's a word). Still such a sweet bell to find!
> ~Fred


That makes more sense. I saw the green oxidation and wasn't thinking about brass. Brass a mixture of copper, zinc and iron. Another possible material would be naval brass a mixture of copper zinc and tin resistant to sea water and corrosion. Because of the condition, i would say it is brass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> or maybe the bell a mother would ring to tell the kids to come in for supper or a small school bell but a storebell is cool as well


I picture a big triangle to call kids for supper and a big wooden handled bell for school. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 10, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> the bell a mother would ring to tell the kids to come in for supper


I RAN HOME TO THE COW BELL CALL! LOL!


----------

